# Questions about CC



## StanR (Jun 30, 2010)

I have 2 acres and the Cub Cadet site has their info on the 1000 series posted online. No negative anything. I find that hard to believe. Anyone have any negative experiences with the 1000 series?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Never owned one personally, but welcome to the forum! Do you happen to own one?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have a friend that got the gt1554 and it is a pretty good tractor, he had a little trouble but it turned out to be his fault for putting dirty/watered gas in the tank. The TSC store he got it from fixed it under warranty anyway though.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

I went through 3 1050s from HD. This got me into the older Cubs. Look for 782 or other.

The trannies of the 1000s will not hold up on the hills of TN.

Scott


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep the older cubs are for sure alot better than the new mowers of today, as lsmurphy said the geared trannys are much better than a hydro. I would say no matter what brand of mower it is the older generations where much better.


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd say 2 acres is too much for a 1000 Series. The newer LTX seems like a better tractor than the 1000 Series was.

For 2 acres you might check out the 2500 Series. That is what I have. Plenty of tractor!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is that 2500 series a 60" cut?


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

2500 Series goes up to 54". Can get a 60" in the 3000 Series.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

If you want a big deck and power steering, you have to get a 3000 series cub cadet. ONLY the 3000 series have power steering and they are heavier built than the others too. 

The 1000 series are for city lots. The 2000 series I rate at 1 acre or less for mowing. If you have more than 1 acre, get a 3000 series. The 3000 series are NOT cheap to buy, but they are a much better overall value than the 1000 series or 2000 series.

If you are have the old IH built Cub Cadet garden tractors and are looking for its modern day equivalent, only the 3000 has the features that are equivalent to the old ones.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Or you could just build ya one. Now with a 50c deck and mows real nice all day long.

Scott


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

I think 'Bermuda' is pushing it a bit.
I'd say 1 acre or less: LTX
1-3 acres: 2500 Series
3-5 acres: 3000 Series
Over 5 acres: find a used real tractor with a Woods mower.

Cub Cadet site says:
up to 3 acres: LTX
up to 5 acres: 2500
up to 7 acres: 3000


I have 2 acres(perfectly smooth yard) and the 2500 is more than enough.

In fact the 2500 is much more than enough. Best buy in lawn tractors.

If I did a LOT of yard work, snow plowing/blowing, etc, I'd have the 3000 Series in a heart beat.


----------

